# Excision of prepatellar bursa with tendon debridement



## bethh05 (Mar 3, 2010)

The prepatellar bursa was then excised. The wound was then copiously irrigated. The Bovie was used to obtain and maintain hemostasis throughout. The prepatellar bursa excision was complete. 
The knife was then used to make an incision longitudinally inline with the tendon fibers in the peritenon. This would later be repaired. There was evidence of some inflammatory tissue in the area, just superficial to the tendon below the peritenon. This was excised. The knife was then used to make the incision longitudinally in the tendon to the full-thickness from the inferior pole of the patella down to the insertion of the tibial tuberosity. There was a mild amount of degenerative appearing tendon tissue. This was debrided sharply with the knife. The procedure was then complete. Attention was directed towards closure. 

The only code I am coming up with is the unlisted for the debridement of the tendon, but would this be considered part of the excision of the bursa? Thank You


----------

